# If you weren't real I would make you up.



## Katura (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are a couple FOTDs, the first is from the day I went to MAC of Columbia and had the MAC recruiter tell me I looked like  a MAC girl...haha and gave me her card to call her about a job. But, they arent super fun and I dont look very happy for some reason..?

Face: Mineralize Satinfinish in NC30, skinfinish in medium dark, MSF in shooting star and MAC Fab blush...I swear this must be the same everyday except maybe the blush...

Eyes: Stilife paint, Swish ES, Mothbrown ES, Magic Dust ES, Black Tied ES, Black TRack FL

Lips: Tinted Lip Conidtioner..

I swear my hair was actually done before I left the house. Excuse the ridiculously stoic expression on my face...












http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...r232007039.jpg








This is about as neutral as I get...

Face:Mineralize Satinfinish in NC30, Select SPF15 Moistureblend in NC30, skinfinish in medium dark, Some Urban Decay Blush

Eyes: Beiging SS, Tempting ES Woodwinked ES, Jete ES, Magic Dust ES..Black TRack FL

Lips: Chapsitck!


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...r232007052.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...r232007049.jpg


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 25, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, you are gorgeous! and congrats on the job offer! u should def. go for it


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 25, 2007)

Both looks are very pretty.


----------



## RobinG (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes you should get a job at that counter. lol I could come in and buy from you. You look stunning.


----------



## VogueInfection (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous

=]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous! Love this combo!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 25, 2007)

I think you´re one of the most gorgeous girls I´ve ever seen. You have such lovely features and a great skintone. Smokey eyes look HOT on you!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 25, 2007)

beautiful , i love the colours


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

u look stunning and ur MU is absolutely gorgeous...ur a beautiful girl


----------



## kimmy (Mar 25, 2007)

love them both! let us know how it goes with the job.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 25, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 25, 2007)

very pretty 
i'm in columbia mall all the time it would be great to see a fellow Specktra addict working there


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 25, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Katura (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 26, 2007)

You're so pretty!!!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 26, 2007)

pretty pretty pretty


----------



## linkas (Mar 26, 2007)

Pretty as always!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 26, 2007)

You are such a gorgeous girl! You look great!


----------



## hishappyending (Mar 26, 2007)

thats beautiful!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Apr 4, 2007)

I love your eyes! What kind of brush do you use to do the eyeliner?

thanks


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 5, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Coqui (Apr 5, 2007)

very beautiful!!!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 5, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## diorgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

Soo hott! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great make-up!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Apr 5, 2007)

you look stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Katura (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marieeve2010* 

 
_I love your eyes! What kind of brush do you use to do the eyeliner?

thanks_

 

It's a small angle brush from Sonia Kashuk (sp?) I got it at target.


----------



## marieeve2010 (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_It's a small angle brush from Sonia Kashuk (sp?) I got it at target._

 
thanks


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 6, 2007)

Awww, sweet eyes! I love that brown eye color framed with a dark eyeliner...and the colors! Love them.

thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 6, 2007)

That looks really pretty! I could see you being a MAC girl.


----------

